# How often do you straighten???



## VintageGardinia (Mar 15, 2007)

Good day! :laughing:

Just wondering how many times you gals here straighten your hair say in a week? Wish I could do it everyday since I wash my hair daily, but scared that it'll cause too much damage :nixweiss: , I'm using the ghd.

And also what products do you guys use before straightening?


----------



## puglover86 (Mar 15, 2007)

i only straighten if i'm going out. for school i just let airdry. so i probably only straighten a couple times a week


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 15, 2007)

i used to do it every day but my straightener isn't working so well so if i want it straight then i just do it when i go out. but i've been wearing it wavy a lot. i usually just put in a thickening cream. i like the ones from i THINK it's got2b, i'm not sure if that's the brand. the new style-tini's...then when it's straight i put on some frederic fekkai gloss cream that i got from victoria's secret and hairspray. nothing really special lol.


----------



## iatreia (Mar 15, 2007)

once in a blue moon-- lol

I think the last time was my high school graduation-- that's with ionic straigthening thongs-thingy

3 years ago I had rebonded my hair (it sort of makes your hair super straight) its made my hair really dry-- very wasteful to conditioner. Never will I have that hair treatment again!

I have a classmate who straigthens her once-curly hair everyday X_X it looks nice in a distance-- but up close it looks so brittle and hard :/


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 15, 2007)

I do it every day, but my hair is still in pretty good shape. I blow dry and then flat iron using Sebastian laminates smoothing thermal styler


----------



## elly-bo-belly (Mar 15, 2007)

I straightened every single day for a long time, but I've been kinda sick for the past month so it's been about 3 weeks since any heat touched my hair, I'm so proud of myself! I want to straighten it today though, for work. We'll see if I end up doing it.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to straighten mine a couple times a week...did so fow a couple of years. Now i only do it if i have to go out. Most of the times for school i leave my hair wavy. But i really love the straight look...so i think i'm going to do the japanese straightening thingy later on this year..hopefully if i save up enough money. And thie hairdresser i know...she has been straightening her hair with a flat iron for about 10 years(thats how long i knew her) and her hair is sooooo healthy. I'm not kidding. It really is shiny and healthy. She says you just have to know how to take care of your hair. While straightening u need to use good products. She doesn't ever use normal products. So i guess all thos professional hair products seems a bit costly...but its worth every penny.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 15, 2007)

I straighten mine everyday. My hair is damaged because of it, but using a ceramic flat iron (I love my Sedu) helps damage it less.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 15, 2007)

a couple times a week.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 16, 2007)

Helps damage it less ...lol that sounded funny.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Mar 16, 2007)

I straighten mines twice a week with the CHI flat iron.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2007)

When I do straighten it with the flat iron, I use it every other day.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2007)

once a week, twice the most.


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm bad, I straighten my hair everyday, and have been for years now.....I also blow-dry almost daily.....My hair still looks good, but it's definetly drier then if I didn't use so much heat.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't ever have to straighten my hair, it is already stick straight. Don't be jealous though, it is pretty lifeless and will not hold a curl!


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I straighten my hair most days, probably about 4 or 5 days out of the week. If I'm staying home all day, I'll give it a break and skip the day. My hair is in good condition, even with using the straightener so much. It hasn't hurt it.


----------



## sarah666 (Mar 16, 2007)

Every day. I use GHD shampoo n conditionair and straighteners, I use trevor sorbe straightening addict heat protection spray and avon dry ends syrum so i dotn getdamagedhair If yu straighted your hair alot you ned some sort of heat prtection spray.:moa:


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2007)

I used to do it everyday but tried to cut down as my hair was damaged so now i do it about 3-4 times a week with GHD's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 16, 2007)

I love how my hair looks straight. My stylist showed me how to straighten it, but still have it end up with body, and some flip and texture at the ends. It is amazing now. I only plan to let myself do this about once a week though. I really don't want to damage my hair!!


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 16, 2007)

2-3 times a week


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 16, 2007)

Once or twice a week.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 16, 2007)

Seeing that some of you gals here straighten daily, I'm gonna be naughty and try and see if my hair will survive if I do it more often. :icon_chee


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 17, 2007)

I usually go natural (curly) but my hairdresser screwed up my 'do so I have to wear my hair straight until it grows out.

I straighten 2x a week, 3x max with my hairdryer and Chi.

I used almond oil, CK curl keeper, Chi Silk infusion and sebastian potion 9.


----------



## loree85 (Mar 17, 2007)

I straighten almost every day unless I skip showering, lol... It has caused damage but not too much to keep myself from continuing straightening everyday


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

I straighten my hair about 3 times per week. I use biosilk spray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 17, 2007)

I only straighten my hair when I actually wake up early enough to ... which is maybe once or twice a week, lol

The other days I leave it wavy and put it in a ponytail -- I've never been able to figure out how to blowdry my hair and wear it down, it's always poofy, and the ends always curl in weird directions no matter how much I try to fix them with a round brush!

I use L'Oreal Hot Straight before blowdrying or flat ironing my hair. It works great, and even is a good anti-static product! Without product, my fine hair is so full of static it won't even stay in the flat iron, it just flies away -- but with the Hot Straight, there's no static and it keeps my hair healthier!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Mar 17, 2007)

If I didn;t think it would fry my hair, I would do it every day! My hair is fairly straight already, but I love that extra sleek look you get with a flat iron!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 17, 2007)

I have curly, nappy hair. So I do it once of twice a week.

And I don't use a flat iron because I noticed how more damaged my hair looked after using it - so I use a round blowdryer from conair. Makes my hair smooth as hell.

And I just use this leave-in hair conditioner. I dont know the name - all I know is that it's green and thick...


----------



## CassBH (Mar 17, 2007)

Ooh!!! Do share! What do you mean by a round blowdryer?????? Never seen it before!

Also, Any idea what that conditioner is????


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 17, 2007)

I straighten quite often throughout the week, I switch it up between my flat iron (I also have a GHD btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and my hairdryer with a round brush. As long as you use a good heat defence product before hand, you'll be alright. Also, a good glossing spray afterwoods makes your hair look fabulous!

VintageGardinia - At the moment I am using a heat defence spray by Indola, it's in their designer range and it's called Heat Defence Thermal Protector, you can get it at priceline for around $20 or so. It has a really fine mist when you spray it and it smells divine. Also, check out this website Hair Care Online | Hair Care Products | Hair Straightener - they have a huge range of hair products by well known brands such as Tigi, Goldwell, Paul Mitchell etc. Tigi heat protection products are great, you might want to check them out, hope all that helps you a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 17, 2007)

during the week if i'm going somewhere and wake up early i'll straighten my hair but if i wake up late i'll just do my bangs. but i always straighten my hair on fridays and saturdays. I love my CHI


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2007)

i straighten mine at least once a week.


----------



## CassBH (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you tell me what makes the CHI better than other flat irons? I have yet to get this question answered! Dying to know!


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Mar 17, 2007)

I have 2 FHI flat irons if different sizes and together with my CHI Silk Infusion, I can have flat hair every day. Otherwise, I would look like that chick with the triangle hair in the Dilbert cartoons.


----------



## fliq (Mar 18, 2007)

i wash it about twice a week and straighten it maybe twice between washes, i find if you do a good job it will stay good , and i have naturaly curly hair


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd day 2x a week- on weekends when I go out. During the week I let it airdry.


----------



## ivette (Mar 18, 2007)

i straighten my hair once in a while


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Chi is better than other flat irons because it has been out in the market for a quite a while. It has been tried and tested and no matter how many other newer ceramic flat irons come out, the majority of people stick/go to CHI. Plus, the original CHI is one of the hottest, fastest heating irons out there. You only need to run your iron through your hair once and it's straight as a board.


----------



## H1baby (Mar 18, 2007)

3 or 4 times a week. I have natural curly (frizzy) hair so unless i take the time to put spray in conditioners; gels, etc... I just straighten it because it seems faster.

where did you get the conair? I looked on their site but didn't see anything like that. I would love to use that instead of my ceramic straightener.


----------



## lizbeth (Mar 18, 2007)

my hair is naturally straight, so only when I go out, or have time.


----------



## kissmydress (Mar 18, 2007)

I straighten almost everyday with my T3. I bounce from different hair products that prevent breakage, but I'm sure the iron does its damage.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm a bad girl, I do it 5x a week. Yes, it is very damaging but I get a trim every 6 weeks. I use VO5 heat protectant befor I straighten and use leave-in conditioner after I wash my hair.


----------



## m1ssc (Mar 20, 2007)

I used to every day until mines broke. Now, I never do since 1) don't have one and too lazy to get one 2) My hair is damaged =/


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

maybe 1-2x, if i leave my hair down alot then probably more.


----------



## jenn86 (Mar 26, 2007)

I blow dry and straighten my hair almost everyday. I know it's bad for it but my hair goes poofy if I don't. I just get it cut regularily to keep it healthier. I wonder how healthy my hair would be if I didn't do it everyday, but then again I wouldn't be able to see the healthyness through the poofyness lol


----------



## htlheinz (Mar 27, 2007)

a couple times a week, I use Redken anti-snap and smooth down heat glide. I tend to have dry hair anyway but these two products keep my hair in pretty good condition.


----------



## lissalove (Mar 27, 2007)

I used to straighten my hair every day with a flat iron if I didn't blow dry my hair. I decided to buy a Conair Infiniti hair dryer that has a straightening attachment on it..and it works perfect for me and I usually don't have to use a flat iron if I use the Conair hair dryer.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 27, 2007)

I put my hair up in a bun like everyday; but I blow dry my hair almost every night after I showered. I straighten my hair here and there.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 27, 2007)

Like 3 times a week i want to now but i have cramps so bad that i cant even stand up.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 27, 2007)

I only straighten with my flat iron for special occasions. I did it a bit too much for a while and my hair paid the price....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lately I've been smoothing with a round brush. I get more volume that way anyway.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe once every couple of months. I rarely use any kind of direct heat on my hair. I use a heat cap when I DC sometimes though.


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 27, 2007)

Even though it's killing my hair (though I can't quite tell), I do it everyday. I have to or else my hair would be out of control.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 27, 2007)

Same here!!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to get Japanese straightening in a couple of months, waiting to do it during the colder months since I can't stand not washing my hair daily.

Heard that you're not suppose to wash your hair for 48 hours after the straightening or something. Can't wait till I ditch my GHD! :laughing:


----------



## -KT- (Mar 28, 2007)

Most days I straighten but I dont have the iron very hot, I mostly just use it to smooth. I do a joico deep condition a couple of times a week and get regular trims so my hair is never fried.


----------



## neat102 (Apr 14, 2007)

I straighten it 3 times a week with my Sedu.I always use a heat protectant.


----------



## ehill4111 (Apr 15, 2007)

only when i go out


----------



## Maysie (Apr 15, 2007)

2-3 times a week for all my hair, daily for my bangs. I used a heat protectant spray before using my chi


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 18, 2007)

I use my CHI every single day, but I also get regular trims, at least every 8 weeks.


----------



## tentacles? (Apr 19, 2007)

I straighten my hair twice a day, its out of control!


----------



## tazzie. (Apr 21, 2007)

Nearly everyday. Mainly only on the days I'm going out, or I curl it. (GHDs)


----------



## snowwhite85 (Jul 2, 2007)

i straighten my hair everyday using the Ghds..its best to buy heat protection spray and use it before you straighten your hair...


----------



## pearling (Jul 3, 2007)

I only straighten my hair when I'm going out, or when it suits my look. My hair is thick and bushy, so it takes a while.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 3, 2007)

i straighten my hair about once a month,

i am trying to get my hair healthy again and to get it to grow...

but any way i normaly use this stuff that adds protien to my hair and than this volumizing stuff before i straighten and i let it air dry instead of blow drying it


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 3, 2007)

i used to straighten it every day but now i only straighten it three times a week


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 3, 2007)

I straighten my hair maybe once evey other day.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 3, 2007)

I straighten my hair after I wash it, which is about three times a week.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 3, 2007)

It really depends, since im always running out the door, I usually do it like one every 2 or 3 weeks. But I just got a hair cut and my hair has tons of layers, so I hope it won't take as long now.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 18, 2007)

I wash, blow dry and straighten my hair every 5 days.... deep condition once a month.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 18, 2007)

About 2 times a week. I usually use a masque treatment for my hair and sometimes a leave in for my ends after i wash it. I use the GHD, i find it doesn't damage the hair as much as other straighteners.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 18, 2007)

I straighten my hair 5 times a week in general. I know it's not good. But during this summer I'm cutting back and my hair is healthier than ever.

I know it's recommended that if your hair isn't colored or dyed you can iron it about 3 times per week maximum. Less is more I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 18, 2007)

i used to do it everyday, but ever since i dyed my hair platinum and redid it back to brown it caused way to much damage. So untill its all gone I wont be straigthening at all, hairs got enough damaage.


----------



## idrmofgucci (Jul 18, 2007)

I would really like for my hair to be str8 every day but it takes me 45 min. on a good day and it burns my hair. I have to take a shower everyday so I can't go thru the blowdry, flat iron/curling iron everyday. I got to wear I would blow out my hair quickly with a flat brush and then put those big hot rollers in my hair so I didn't have to spend so much time.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 19, 2007)

Practically everyday.. I have to style it or it just looks like crap


----------



## NatalieRose (Jul 21, 2007)

never. i like my natural texture, which is kinda in-between straight and wavy. and i'm too lazy


----------



## Kathy (Jul 21, 2007)

A couple times a week, if that.


----------



## shar (Jul 21, 2007)

My hair is natural curly and I wash it daily. I air dry it and then use a hair brush dryer to straighten my hair. It doesn't damage the hair at all when used properly. I can even go back and straighten it dry for a touch up if I am going out that evening. I have been doing this for years. I always wanted straight hair.

Shar


----------



## Miss Polli (Jul 23, 2007)

once a week at the most, although i blow dry every second day..


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

I usually flat iron my hair 2-3x a month.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2007)

Only a few times a year. If I want "straight" hair, usually, I just do a very large roller set and it flattens out nicely with a slight wave. Other than that, I've been avoiding unnatural things on my hair because I am trying to grow out past waist length.


----------



## skye88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have naturally wavey hair so I straighten mine about 2 or 3 times a week. Depending on if I'm feeling curling or not.


----------



## shar (Aug 1, 2007)

I find by using my brush hair dryer, I can adjust the heat and use it on damp or dry hair to straighten my hair or just touch it up. And the best thing is that it doesn't damage your hair.

Shar


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 1, 2007)

3 to 4 times a week, i know bad


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 1, 2007)

i use GHD's, when i do it last until the next wash!

but now that i know to blow dry my hair straight i dont use them as much


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

My hair is naturally straight but not to the point that its STICK straight. I tried straightening it more straight once and it turned out wavy. I never straightened my hair again. But I use L'oreal HOT straight if I want a sleek look. I also use Architects Wax by L'oreal. Check out their site!

-Anna-


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't blow dry my hair. It is straight with a bit of wave.

If I have something special, I will wash my hair the night before and let dry naturally overnight. In the morning I apply a protectant like VO5 Miracle Mist and use my CHI Turbo 2" flat iron on med-low.

I would say that I do that once every week or two.


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

just once a week---

i used to do it 2-3 times a week n it damaged my hair way too much....

i reduce it to just once when i go out and added some extra hair treatments to my routine...much better


----------



## shar (Aug 7, 2007)

I always wanted straight hair and to be blond when I was growing up I got just the opposite ( curly and red headed)and my brother got the blond hair

Shar


----------



## magda11us (Aug 14, 2007)

Right now, I don't flat iron my hair that much. I want my hair to take a break from the flat iron.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 15, 2007)

I normally wash my hair every other day then I blow dry it then either I straighten it with my chi ceramic flat iron or curl it with my fhi curling iron.

Lately, I have been straightening my hair with my chi flat iron... then the following day, I would curl it with my curling iron.... for a different look.


----------



## Sarah89 (Aug 15, 2007)

A few months ago I was doing it 3 times a week, and then when school stopped, I kinda stopped straightening my hair as much, and now I only really do it about once or twice a month.


----------



## mem636 (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to straighten my hair everytime after washing it, I have naturally curly/wavy hair. So probably somewhere between 3-5 times a week! Really bad. Lately though I've been kinder to my hair and air dry it most of the time. I straighten it about once every two weeks now. I recently went very blonde and am under direct orders by my stylist to not straighten my hair for at least a month.


----------



## Tesia (Aug 21, 2007)

every other day


----------



## lovefe (Aug 21, 2007)

every 2 or 3 months....


----------



## VintageGardinia (Aug 21, 2007)

I've been straightening everyday, just sick of having messy hair. I'm prepared for the damage so I'll see what my hair is like a few months down the track. :blink:


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 22, 2007)

hmm, if you have to time to straighten everyday, you should! haha. i wish i had the time! but try using heat protectant hair products, which you put in your hair after your shower, so that your hair is protected from the heat of your hair dryer/curler/straightner, and all those things.


----------



## JeepsterJuice (Aug 22, 2007)

I straighten mine about 2-3 times a week. It's very frizzy and wavy and in the Georgia heat, it's even worse! I usually wash it every other day so that I don't have to spend forever every morning with my iron.

I shower everyday, I just don't wash my hair each time since it's kind of dry anyway just to clear that up. I don't want you all thinking I'm stinky! LOL


----------



## SaMa (Aug 25, 2007)

i also using a ceramic flat iron and straighten everyday.. unfortunately, my hair is damage, but only at the ending


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 2, 2007)

Twice a week!


----------



## char_1530 (Sep 2, 2007)

I straighten mine once or twice a week.


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

I used to straighten everyday but my hair got so damaged that now I only let myself do it a max of twice a week. I try to find other things to do with my hair that are less damaging, like messy buns, cute braids, etc.


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

Everyday! My hair is still in pretty good shape.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

every 2-3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i try not to straighten on the weekends.. just for school.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Oct 16, 2007)

everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sali (Oct 16, 2007)

I straighten my hair maybe once or twice a week. The longer it has gotten the less I do it because it takes sooooo much time.


----------



## ashkash (Oct 16, 2007)

2-3 times per week. I've tried various sprays &amp; shine serums, but haven't found one that I really like yet.


----------



## Mares (Oct 16, 2007)

I use GHD 3 times a week roughly, and other times i curl my hair, get fed up with it the same way all week, i dont use any protective spray but i know you should, but i really look after my hair in other ways so i know its not damaged to much, every couple of weeks i iuse an intensive treatment called Kerastase Vita Cement which is great for weak, dry, damaged hair


----------



## srkpenguins (Oct 26, 2007)

If I'm leaving it down, I must straighten, so however often that is.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 8, 2007)

i use GHD also.....but i try not to straight it too often...i love this thing but i dont want to damage my hair either so i try to straighten it once a week or every other week, cause i like to do my hair curly too...


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 8, 2007)

never


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 8, 2007)

i used to straighten it every day but then i started getting busy with school and work so i really didnt have time to be straightening it for 45 mins all the time, and my hard was falling out alot. So i just do my hair curly and only straighten it on special occasions or when i have some free time for the day which is almost never lol My hair is much thicker now


----------

